# swarm 911 call



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Jesus, what did she say when you offered to cut down her tree! lol


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*Reply*

She was not very impressed. And I mentioned the fact that I was glade to see wild bees working late blooms. Her finial word was " She would spray the tree with Raid ". Would it be wrong to pray for stings ???


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

jesuslives31548 said:


> She was not very impressed. And I mentioned the fact that I was glade to see wild bees working late blooms. Her finial word was " She would spray the tree with Raid ". Would it be wrong to pray for stings ???


Only if you were wishing harm on her. I see it more along the lines of an education in progress...  And being an idiot she is, it may take a few...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

So in this case we really have to ask........

"What would Jesus do?"


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Dear Lord, It's just us little ol' beekeepers here, watching over your bees. We ask that you have a few bees sting this lady just enough that her eyes swell shut so she doesn't have to look upon all the bees working her date tree. It really upsets her Lord, to watch this. So this will help keep her away, so your ladies can do the job you have made for them.
Thank you... in Jesus name... AMEN.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

. . . and may her can of Raid malfunction.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I had a call from two elderly ladies, way across the county. They said they had a huge swarm of bees in their poplar tree. I couldn't find one of our club guys anywhere close, so I went. WHen I arrived, I saw no swarm, but a poplar tree oozing nectar and wrapped up with bees, flies, wasps, and anything else with wings and six legs. I spent a bout 10 minutes explaining to them why theri plants at the base of the tree had turned black(mildew from the dripping nectar) and the nature of bees and wasps. No good deed goes unpunished....


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Amen brother Eaglerock!!!! that's great! and very kind of you to think of her concerns about the bees and the date tree! It might just work!!!lol


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you, Sundance.


----------

